
Ask HN: What are your favorite software products to use and why? - overcode
In any class - could be an operating system, desktop application, website, language, library, framework, mobile app, IDE etc.
======
jppope
Not in any particular order

Linux, git, Typora, Brave, VS code, Bulma, Serverless, AWS, Vue, Laravel,
Deno, Rails, Koa, Flask, D3/ Vega, Pytourch, tensor flow, Kubernetes, Docker,
Jest, Sendgrid, Twillio, Salesflare, Heyspace, Robbinhood, Twitter,
Metalsmith, Stripe, Wave

Linux - Because it runs the modern world

git - because it runs the modern world, and saves me from myself

Typora - the cleanest markdown editor, it makes writing a pleasure

Brave - Fast, Build in Tor, ad blocking built in, and hopefully someday they
will pay content creators fairly

VS code - minimal light code editor. Microsoft has done a great job

Bulma - The Easiest, cleanest css framework. The way they do columns is SOOOO
easy to implement with emmit

Serverless - Great Wrapper around AWS lambda. Almost infinite scale without
the hard work

Vue (&react) - great solution for many of the front end problems that we face
daily

Laravel (&rails) - The epitome of great taste. for simple applications,
laravel (&rails) will let you fly through things that you shouldn't have to
think about

Deno - Still waiting to see more, but thus far it looks like Ryan Dahl has the
ring of power

Koa - beautiful, minimal web framework for node

Flask - beautiful, minimal web framework for python

D3 & Vega - Vega is an awesome wrapper to simplify charting and data
visualizations in D3. D3 is the most powerful data visualization framework
period.

Pytourch (and maybe the updated Tensorflow???) - Deep Learning is new for
me... but I couldn't ever imagine implementing what they have with tourch and
TF by myself. Big achievement for humanity

K8s & docker - Similar to my feelings about serverless. Being able to scale
infinitely without personal overhead is awesome

Jest- My go to testing framework. I like it because of the little creature
comforts.

Sendgrid - simplicity for transactional mail, I love their UI too. really easy
to get around in and get work done

Twillio - makes interacting with SMS a pleasure. Their interface/ API design
is sharp and easy to work with

Salesflare - Great minimal CMS. working in it is way more efficient than any
other product (SF, Sugar)

HeySpace - Really impressed me even though I don't use it anymore :( had to
move to a proprietary thing.

Robbinhood - Makes trading stocks fun! I really like the UI too. (Looking at
tastyworks though)

Twitter - Has helped me find people and learn things I never would have
before.

Metalsmith - Super flexible SSG. I really like the way that they give control
to the developer for building out sites. SSGs were also a revelation. Combined
with typora I've been writing blog articles more than ever.

Stripe - the UI and APIs are beautiful

Wave - great little small business accounting system.

I'm still looking for: \- a minimal, well-documented CI/CD system thats
affordable for a single dev ($7-$21/month. CircleCI is the closest)

\- a marketing email system that is fairly priced

\- a proposal generating system that is fairly priced

\- a better banking solution

\- a better way to automate KPI measurement

\- contract version control, with redlining capabilities, for a fair price

(edited formatting)

